# Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?



## michel66 (26. September 2008)

Hallo, wer kann mir Tipps geben, welchen Knoten ich verwenden kann, um eine geflochtene Schnur (0,15mm) mit einer monofilen Schnur (0,40mm - 0,60mm) zu verbinden.

Den Knoten benötige für folgende Anwendung:
a) Angelrolle: monofile Schnur zur Unterfütterung, geflochtene Hauptschnur darüber

b) Vorfach: geflochtene Hauptschnur und dann 2m monofile als Vorfachschnur.

Es muß aber ein Knoten sein, den man auch locker alleine hinbekommt, also keinen, wofür man 4 Hände braucht usw.

Über Knotenabbildungen würde ich mich freuen - vielen Dank.

P.S.: Ich habe die Suchefunktion benutzt, bin da aber so nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## worker_one (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Albright oder in der aktuellen FischundFang den "Jochen"-Knoten von Johannes Dietel.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Servus,
ein ehemaliger Boardi (NorbertF) hat mal einen seiner Knoten gepostet... ich habe damit gut Erfahrungen gemacht, wann mal kein Stahl von Nöten ist.







Copyright by NorbertF


----------



## frogile (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Ich kenn den Knoten als Jochenknoten aus der letzten Fisch und Fang 


rrrrrrrrr
steht doch oben schon :-D lesen wäre von vorteil


----------



## Blauzahn (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*



frogile schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Knoten als Jochenknoten aus der letzten Fisch und Fang
> 
> 
> rrrrrrrrr
> steht doch oben schon :-D lesen wäre von vorteil



Jo, 
aber die Frage stellt sich nun wer da von wem geluschert hat


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*



frogile schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Knoten als Jochenknoten aus der letzten Fisch und Fang
> 
> 
> rrrrrrrrr
> steht doch oben schon :-D lesen wäre von vorteil


 
Ein Posting zum Herz erfreuen. Da wird nach einem Knoten gefragt und was bekommt man? ...einen Literaturhinweis.#h

Nicht schlecht.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieser Knoten schon mehrere Jahre hier On-Board ist, ist es doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich der eine oder andere Angler der schreibenden Zunft sich uralte Dinge zu eigen macht und ihnen dann auch noch seinen Namen gibt.

Da kann man mal sehen wie aktuell F&F ist.


----------



## Nolte (26. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*



michel66 schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kann mir Tipps geben, welchen Knoten ich verwenden kann, um eine geflochtene Schnur (0,15mm) mit einer monofilen Schnur (0,40mm - 0,60mm) zu verbinden.
> 
> Den Knoten benötige für folgende Anwendung:
> a) Angelrolle: monofile Schnur zur Unterfütterung, geflochtene Hauptschnur darüber
> ...


----------



## michel66 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich denke, der Albright wird's sein, jetzt ist meine Fingerfertigkeit gefragt, im Knotenbinden bin ich nicht gerade der Fachmann.

Gibt es irgendwo eine gut nachvollziehbare Abbildung, wo man den Knoten in Schritt für Schritt erlernen kann.

Wenn Ihr mir dabei noch helfen würdet, recht herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Guckst du hier -> http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## michel66 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Ich mache auch den Albright nur mit eienr minimalen Änderung. Am schluss wo man die Geflochte *einmal* durch die Monoschlaufe zieht, wickel ich die Geflochtene 5mal durch die Monoöse. Ich hab den Tip von rainer1962 damals bekommen. Mir gefällt der Knoten besser als der normale Albright, eventuell hatte ich den normalen auch nicht so sauber gebunden. Aber der mit 5 Wicklungen hiel mehr.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Den Albright binde ich ganz normal, also die 12-15 Wicklungen um die doppelte Mono. Dann wird das Geflechtsende ja *einmal *durch die Monoöse gesteckt, da wickel ich aber das Ende 5mal rum, nur um das Mono.


----------



## bazawe (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Ich hatte früher immer den Albright benutzt, seit ca. 2 Jahren nehme ich den Mix-Knoten (so heißt der Jochenknoten). Geht einfacher und schneller zu binden, auch mit klammen Fingern oder auf einen schwankenden Boot und vor allen Dingen hält er wie Teufel. Übrigens, meines Wissens hatte den Knoten nicht der Kumpel von Hrn. Dietl erfunden sondern ein Big-Gamer der einen einfach zu bindenden und haltbaren Knoten suchte.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Wer den Knoten erfunden hat is' Nebensache... aber der "Jochenknoten" is' nix weiter als der gute alte Schlagschnurknoten...

http://www.wrackangeln.de/knoten-0.0.html

Man sehe sich den Schlagschnurknoten II an...


----------



## Palerado (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Funzt der eigentlich für die Verbindung zwischen geflochtener Hauptschnur und geflochtener Schlagschnur genau so gut?
Ich brech mir beim Albright immer einen ab, vor allem wenn ich ihn nachts am Strand binden muss.

Daniel


----------



## sunny (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

@Palerado
Nimm den doppelten Grinner oder den doppelten Clinchknoten, egal welche Schnüre du verbinden willst. Ist einfach zu binden und hält wie die Bombe.


----------



## michel66 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

@ bazawe: wie komme ich an den "Mix - bzw. Jochen-Knoten" mit Abbildung????

Hört sich sehr interessant an


----------



## alligator (29. September 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Gute Abbildungen sind auch hier:

http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm

Gruß Alligator


----------



## bazawe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

@michel66

Er ist in den Knotenbüchlein von Rute und Rolle abgebildet.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Hallo,


ich verwende nur noch den *doppelten Grinner* Knoten


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Ich auch. Einfach und sicher. Wenn ich mir vorstelle im Dunkeln mit kalten Fingern einen Albright zusammen zu fummeln....


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verwende nur noch den *doppelten Grinner* Knoten



Ich auch, auch doppelter Uni-Knoten genannt.


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Das kann wohl gut sein. Aber was macht das denn letztendlich aus, 1-5 m Wurfweite #c? Dafür breche ich mir kein ab beim Knotenbinden. Den Grinner-, Clinch-, oder Uni zu Uniknoten kann ich blind binden und bin von dem Knoten überzeugt.

Das sagen aber die Allbright-Fetischisten wahrscheinlich auch |supergri. Also jeder so wie möchte #6.


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> flutscht der Albright besser durch die Ringe |kopfkrat


 

Da könntest durchaus Recht haben!!!
Finde daß der Doppelte Grinner aber einen Tick besser hält und da nehme ich das schlechtere "Flutschen" in Kauf!


TL
Matze


----------



## Gohann (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Hallo!
Dann geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu! Ich bin ein Anhänger des Allbright, weil ich den besser binden kann. Habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht in Süß- und Salzwasser.
Kleiner Tipp für kalte Tage. Das doppelte Monoende leicht mit einer Aterienklemme einspannen und die sache geht doppelt so gut und schnell. Beim zuammenziehen etwas Schnurfett drauf wirkt Wunder. Keine Angst der Knoten flutscht unter Belastung nicht auf.

Gruss Gohann:vik:


----------



## Lorenz (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Hi


Gohann schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Anhänger des Allbright...Keine Angst der Knoten flutscht unter Belastung nicht auf.


Funzt das auch bei dünnen Durchmessern?
Fireline Crystal 3,6kg mit 0,18mm Fluor-Carbon (2,8kg) ?

Ich habs eben einmal ausprobiert und die doppelt gelegte Fluor-carbon konnte ich dann einfach durchziehen... |kopfkrat
Hab ich den falsch/schlecht gebunden oder wird das bei so dünnen Durchmessern nichts?


----------



## Palerado (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Rein theoretisch müsste der "Jochen Knoten" (was für ein Name) genau so gut wie der Albright flutschen.
Ist ja von den Wicklungen her ähnlich aufgebaut.

Den doppelten Grinner bekomme ich nie vernünftig hin. Meist beschädige ich die Geflochtene wenn ich die zusammen ziehe


----------



## sunny (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Was meinst du mit denn beschädigen |kopfkrat?


----------



## heinzrch (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

du musst beim Doppelgrinner die Knoten erst einzeln leicht festziehen (vorher gut anfeuchten !) und erst wenn die Knoten schön "in Form" sind, die beiden Knoten vorsichtig aufeinanderziehen, dann klappts. Ich nehm übrigens beim  Doppelgrinner für geflochtene Schnur die geflochtene immer doppelt (zugegeben etwas fummelig beim Aufschließen, aber zuhause vorm Fernseher gehts...), da mir die fireline schon mal die Mono im Knoten durchschnitten hat. Durch das Doppeltnehmen wirkt die Schnur nicht so schneidend.

@Lorenz: das Problem hatte ich auchmal, wenn du beim Albright die geflochtene am Schluß nicht nur einmal durch die Schlaufe führst, sonder 4-5 mal, rutscht die FC oder Mono nicht mehr.

Der Albright zuhause vorm Fernseher sorgfältig mit 15 Windungen gebunden ist ne feine Sache, am Wasser ist er aber etwas fummelig und zeitraubend.
Werde jetzt auchmal diesen Jochen-Knoten probieren.....


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

Hm, dagegen scheint mir der Albright ein Kinderspiel. Ich binde ihn auch mit ein paar Windungen mehr hintenan. Die Anleitung dazu stand mal in " Die wichtigsten Knoten für Angler" welches in einer Blinker/Zeitung lag.

Wenn die Schnüre sehr verschieden dick sind, hat der doppelte Grinner nicht mehr genügend Tragkraft. Auf der dicken Seite erstickt er an sich selbst und reißt.


----------



## Wollebre (27. November 2008)

*AW: Knoten geflochtene + monofile Schnüre = ?*

hier gibts jede menge Knoten:
http://www.marinews.com/index.php


----------

